# EOUS Dressage Show Coats



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Size 20, Navy. Black velvet collar, silver piping, silver tone buttons.
Size 24, Black. Black velvet collar, silver piping, silver tone buttons.
Both excellent condition. I'm listing these for a local sport horse club I am a member of...and I want them out of my closet.
$25 each and that includes shipping. I can accept PayPal
For some reason unable to load photos but will send if interested. Or search EOUS Adult Olympic Velvet Show Coat.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Size 20 EOUS coat sold.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Both coats sold.


----------

